# Extended softkey backlight on CM7?



## _josh__ (Jun 13, 2011)

Any way this can be done. Kinda miss it. just wondering. Thx.


----------



## ACLakey (Jun 12, 2011)

I have been looking myself. It would be great if the keys stayed lit while the screen was on so you can find the buttons in the dark.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

May ask phildelt if its possible. Since he is the one who originally did the ESKBL for EC10 and then later for EE19 PnP ROMs. He may know if it is even possible or not. I would love to see an option like that merged into the cyanogenmod settings menu later on. Who knows. May see it one day.

Tap-a-Talked from my CM7'd Mesmerize


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

scarmon25 said:


> May ask phildelt if its possible. Since he is the one who originally did the ESKBL for EC10 and then later for EE19 PnP ROMs. He may know if it is even possible or not. I would love to see an option like that merged into the cyanogenmod settings menu later on. Who knows. May see it one day.
> 
> Tap-a-Talked from my CM7'd Mesmerize


Phidelt no longer has a Mes. He may be able to tell you how he did it but he would have a tough time with it since he wouldn't be able to test it.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

akellar said:


> Phidelt no longer has a Mes. He may be able to tell you how he did it but he would have a tough time with it since he wouldn't be able to test it.


I didn't know that he didn't have one anymore. Sorry for that.

Tap-a-Talked from my CM7'd Mesmerize


----------



## jmw03j (Aug 10, 2011)

This would be great, that is my only real complaint with CM7 as of nightly #10. Not sure why I always seem to be doing stuff in the dark but I hit this limitation almost daily.


----------



## phidelt82 (Jun 6, 2011)

"akellar said:


> Phidelt no longer has a Mes. He may be able to tell you how he did it but he would have a tough time with it since he wouldn't be able to test it.


Actually, I still have the Mes. I just don't have service on it since I got fired for my dev work. As time permits, I'll still be working on stuff, but right now I'm trying to find a permanent job.

As for ESKBL on cm7, I'll have to look into it. Can't remember it that's something that I've tried already or not, but it's a good idea.


----------



## _josh__ (Jun 13, 2011)

phidelt82 said:


> Actually, I still have the Mes. I just don't have service on it since I got fired for my dev work. As time permits, I'll still be working on stuff, but right now I'm trying to find a permanent job.
> 
> As for ESKBL on cm7, I'll have to look into it. Can't remember it that's something that I've tried already or not, but it's a good idea.


Sorry to hear of your troubles. Hope everything works out for ya. Even though im running the h57 gingerbread rom now, i appreciate you responding as i miss the eskbl alot. lol. As always thx.


----------



## CHANGiism (Aug 9, 2011)

this is a code within the kernel as far as I know. Flash JT's latest kernel, I believe he has it set up so that the backlight is lit up the whole time.


----------



## NOsquid (Aug 14, 2011)

^^

Yeah, softkeys are lit in V3

I miss the old one  can't please everyone!


----------

